# Unhappy Mainecoon PLEASE HELP



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi All

I have come across a 4 year old mainecoon (white not deaf) who was re homed at 9 months because his owner did not want him and now his new owner has gotten more cats and he is very unhappy and has been pulling out his fur and making himself bleed!!

I feel so bad that he does not have a home when he so needs a peaceful only cat forever home.

He is is Essex (250 miles from me otherwise I would foster him)

If anyone can help please email [email protected]

Thank you

Me x


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Maygemc said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have come across a 4 year old mainecoon (white not deaf) who was re homed at 9 months because his owner did not want him and now his new owner has gotten more cats and he is very unhappy and has been pulling out his fur and making himself bleed!!
> 
> ...


ps: made aware by a girl I work sometimes with who really wants to take him but is torn between him and 2 ragdolls she has has been asked to take and wants all 3 but it sounds like he needs his own home. I have seen a picture and he is just GORGEOUS! xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Could the MC breed club rehoming section help? Do they have any fosterers who could take him short term?


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Could the MC breed club rehoming section help? Do they have any fosterers who could take him short term?


I think it is through them x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The only other one I can think of is North West Pedigree Rescue (Margaret Walkden) but of course it is up here - over on the Wirral so then transport would become an issue.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what a sad story! Do you have any pictures of him?
I would love to be able to help in some way and am in East London so Essex borders. I have 5 other cats though so dont know if my home would be suitable for foster or rehome, but I would help with transport etc gladly.


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello

Sorry for the delay, I asked my friend to email me a picture.

I think I have uploaded it ok - he is so pretty xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my gran shows maine coons but has recently got another kitty so i dont think he'd be happy with her


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maygemc said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I asked my friend to email me a picture.
> 
> I think I have uploaded it ok - he is so pretty xx


Sorry I can't offer ant practical help, but just wanted to say, he is an absolutely beautiful boy.

Good luck, I hope he finds a forever home really soon.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gosh he is gorgeous. Hope something is sorted for him. I'd love to have him as really want a maine coon but now is not a good time for us and we wouldn't be suitable anyway as we have 7 cats


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope he finds a happy home very soon, such a shame he looks gorgeous x


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh no! I know who this is and its breaking my heart not to be able to offer him a home, as I have four MCs. He is related to my white boy (in my avatar), they have the same dad. I will make some enquiries to see if anyone can offer him a home where he is an only cat


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maygemc said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I asked my friend to email me a picture.
> 
> I think I have uploaded it ok - he is so pretty xx


shame couldnt get the picture


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If I didn't already have three cats - and as that seems to be the problem - I'd have him in an instant. He is STUNNING!!!!!

I hope he finds a wonderful forever home where he can settle down in peace.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I would happily give the gorgeous fella a home but i have two BSHs. 

They are both extremely friendly but if you think this wouldnt work then i understand otherwise i would love to help! 

He is stunning x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry i've two already, not mc's but moggys, but wow, he is absolutely stunning x


----------

